# Joiner plane



## 4reel (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a very small shop and a planer other than a bench top one that I have will not fit. I have a good Woodside jack plane and have used it sometimes to plane an edge. Has any one used a longer plane successfully? If so what kind and size? Thanks for any answer.


----------



## gatortrial (Dec 25, 2013)

I use a Lie Nielsen, bevel-up, jointer plane.

I'm pretty happy with it. It's cheaper than the traditional LN jointer planes and the ability to adjust blade angle rather than having to switch frogs is a plus.

On the downside, i find it a little too narrow...could do with a little more width on the blade. 

https://www.lie-nielsen.com/product/low-angle-bench-planes-low-angle-jointer-

Good luck finding a jointer plane that works for u!


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Record Jointer Plane*

I use the Record 07 jointer plane which is 22 1/2" long with a corrugated base that allows me to keep it waxed for smooth cutting.

Lee Valley just sent me a fall flyer that had the new Veritas hand planes that look very nice.

Jack


----------



## 4reel (Mar 3, 2013)

I guess I am going to save a few dollars first.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I use a 100 year old Stanley Bailey No 7 that does everything I need it to do, and does it well. I picked it up for WAY less than a new LN or Veritas plane. Took a bit of elbow grease to tune up though. If you're patient and watch fleabay a good user can be had for 50-75 bucks. I have an extra one I could sell as well, if you're interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I got hold of an early bedrock stanley 7 jointer plane for less than $5. Boy do I use it. You're not likely to find one at that price but a Stanley 7 is great.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

BZawat said:


> I use a 100 year old Stanley Bailey No 7 that does everything I need it to do, and does it well. I picked it up for WAY less than a new LN or Veritas plane. Took a bit of elbow grease to tune up though. If you're patient and watch fleabay a good user can be had for 50-75 bucks. I have an extra one I could sell as well, if you're interested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


The shop you work at is LUCKY to have you there.

A guy with a skill level like yours should be working at a custom shop. 

:yes:


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Oneal! I appreciate the compliment. 

The shop I work at does all commercial stuff - banks, hospitals & store fixtures. 

I'm in the process of putting things in place to open my own custom shop. Hopefully will be up & running in the next couple years. It was a 5 year plan 2 years ago, so.... 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

^^^^
Go get 'em BZawat


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

4reel said:


> I have a very small shop and a planer other than a bench top one that I have will not fit. I have a good Woodside jack plane and have used it sometimes to plane an edge. Has any one used a longer plane successfully? If so what kind and size? Thanks for any answer.


Sure, lots of folks use jointers. How long depends on the length of the stock you're dealing with.

Your jack plane is probably 14" long. Then there's the #6 "fore" plane at 18", the #7 jointer at 22" and the #8 at 24". The longer they are the heavier, so some folks like wooden jointers which are lighter. For me, the #5 jack and the #6 are good enough but I do small projects usually 3 ft or less.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

BZawat said:


> Thanks Oneal! I appreciate the compliment.
> 
> The shop I work at does all commercial stuff - banks, hospitals & store fixtures.
> 
> ...


On occasion we do stuff like that. (commercial stuff / Plastic laminate / melamine and such)

Projects you have done that I have seen you share pictures of HERE fall more into the 'custom work' category in MY opinion and require a much higher level of skill. 

I am fairly sure your phone will be ringing a LOT in the future as more people see and hear about your work. :thumbsup:


----------

